# if turn off my monitor when downloading



## prashanth2190 (Apr 7, 2011)

if i turn off my monitor when downloading is going on, after sometime downloading wil stop , but cpu is working, wat should i do to continuously download after i turn off my monitor? is there any option in windows 7?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Turning off your monitor will not affect downloading a file. Now, if your computer is also set to other power saving settings, it may be turning off the hard drives, going into Sleep mode, turn off your network card or Hibernation. You need to change those settings in the Power Options Control Panel applet.


----------



## prashanth2190 (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

You're quite welcome.


----------

